

Ask HN: Anyone in NYC need an intern/temp for about a month? - BWStearns

Hi all,
I&#x27;m a self-taught programmer (Ruby&#x2F;Python) at the moment but will be going to a dev-bootcamp October 21 to really get into web development. Meanwhile I have already moved up to NYC and have pretty much nothing to do but build toy apps until then. If anyone could use someone for about a month to do documentation or write tests for them I&#x27;d be happy to do it. I know that under a month is a really short time in terms of working but it&#x27;s a long time in terms of tooling around by oneself. I&#x27;m really just looking for something that can be productive and interesting and expose me to what a dev shop is like. I won&#x27;t fail fizzbuzz or anything and I learn pretty fast.<p>Edit: I can also speak Russian and do some other cool stuff too.
======
davismwfl
Send me an email. We are not in NYC, but we have some dev-ops and python type
work for a couple of our new products that are candidates to split out.

Full disclosure, we do a lot of software development as a product development
firm, and are developing a number of our own products. We fully recognize we
suck at some things and excel at many others. My comment history probably
demonstrates that. Reach out if you have interest, we evaluate everyone as an
individual on their merits not degrees.

~~~
BWStearns
Awesome. I'll shoot one over right now. Thanks for the reply.

------
o0-0o
I see you're talking to someone, but if you want - give me a buzz at 51.6.876.
8006 - ask to talk to the guy on Wall ST.

~~~
BWStearns
Thanks for the reply, I'll give you a call tomorrow during business hours.

